# Crab Cakes on Potato rounds with Spicy Aioli and Basil Olive oil



## JoshBenske (Oct 26, 2005)

Here is something I did a few nights ago that turned out Delicious. 

Crab Cakes-

1 lb of fresh crab 
1/4 cup minced green onion
2 tbl. chopped parsley
2 tea. dijon mustard 
2 ½ tbl. mayo 
1 ½ lemon juice
1 egg 
1 tea of Spiracha hot chili paste
1 tea. worchesteshire sauce 
a Splash of hot sauce
Salt and Pepper
Panko bread crumbs to coat 

Mix all ingredients and form into Cakes, Coat in Panko, then fry in Clarified butter, or olive oil until browned. 

In the mean time-

Blend Basil and good EVOO for the Basil-Olive oil

Aioli-

2 finely minced cloves of garlic
about 1 cup of mayonaise
Hot sauce to taste
salt and pepper
a little bit of Spiracha hot chili paste

Blend this together with a whisk.

Potato Rounds-

Bake as many potatos as you desire. Remove the skin and mash the potato flesh in a bowl. Add Tarragon, Salt, Pepper, Garlic Powder, and a little bit of melted butter, Mix well to incorporate. Spread out the potato mixture on a cutting board and use round cookie cutters to make disc's, about 2" wide, and 1/2" Tall ( Thick) . Fry these in olive oil until browned.

Place the potato round on a plate, with the crab cake ontop of it. Drizzle a little bit of browned butter onto the stack. Place fresh greens of your choice on top, and then drizzle the Aioli over it. Drizzle Basil-Oil in a circle around the plate for presentation. Sprinkle a little bit of Cayenne pepper around the plate, or Paprika, for presentation as well.

The crab cakes are Delicious and the whole dish together is really something else. 

Josh


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, Josh that sound so good. I have been wanting to try my hand at making crab cakes. I may have to give your recipe a try. Thanks!!


----------

